# COMMANADER 9AN - PARTS



## -tristan- (May 2, 2013)

Hello,

Need a replacement bulb assembly for a surefire 9AN Commander. Unfortunately this is a discontinued lite. Hoping you guys can help as you seem very knowledgeable with regards to this area.

I cannot find N90 bulb or R95 complete assembly anywhere.

Do you know anyone who would still stock this??

and...

Will the N3 bulb work on the stock head with my lite? (I think I found these bulbs online)

Much appreciated!! Trying to bring this bad boy back to life. 

:thumbsup: :welcome: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Case (May 2, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## -tristan- (May 3, 2013)

Any ideas where I could still buy stock bulb?

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Eric242 (May 3, 2013)

Where are you from? Flashlightshop.de still lists them as in stock. But if you are from the US you might not be used to the prices asked by german retailers. At least shipping would be free (worldwide).

Eric


----------



## HotWire (May 3, 2013)

I have the same problem. Because of the scarce parts I don't use it much anymore. Justin Case is right--the N3 won't fit/work. Not even close. I just choose other lights instead.... too busy to mod it. If you search large auction sites enough....


----------



## -tristan- (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for sending me this link. You are right it is prolly double the price I would have paid had it been available in the U.S. but I think I will still go for it.

Also thank you all again for sharing your knowledge. You have been outstanding.

Cheers!


----------



## Justin Case (May 5, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## -tristan- (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking about that and saw that kit. I'm using it to work on cars not to shoot people. What's the difference between heads or your thoughts, Justin?


----------



## Justin Case (May 5, 2013)

Post deleted.


----------



## -tristan- (May 5, 2013)

Good call. I like it. Yeah the battery is no good. Mostly use it for spot diagnosis, but would be nice to use for extended time. Appreciate your advance and time greatly, Justin.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 10, 2013)

why did you delete your posts?


----------



## Norm (Oct 10, 2013)

Moved to Incandescent Flashlights - Norm

 What to post in the General Flashlight Discussion Sub Fourum.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 10, 2013)

got it, thanks man


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 10, 2013)

If your still looking for some N90 bulbs I have a ad over on CPF market place where I'm selling 9AN batteries and 4 lamps. 2 only have the high lamp working but the other 2 have both high and low. Looking to sell everything as a package


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you. I've pretty much given up on this lite. I ended up buying the lamp and bat from Germany for a lot of money and shipping issues. The bat I bought ended up getting super hot while off. And now the light is not really working.

I guess if its cheap I could give this light another shot. Kinda over it to be honest. But thank you.


----------



## yellow (Oct 11, 2013)

if anyone ever reads in here because of similar ideas ...
... when I was still using my 9N, I immediately cut the wire of the low beam bulb and inserted a "small" resistor (0.5 ohms, or whatever at hand).
That way the normally quickly ing low bulb held quite some time.

(even better was to put a (sunny) white led in, instead of the incan bulb)


... but in fact an 18650 + high power led + multimode driver modded 6P made the 9N to become shelf queen


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 11, 2013)

yellow said:


> ... but in fact an 18650 + high power led + multimode driver modded 6P made the 9N to become shelf queen



Sounds cool man. Never modded a flashlight before. What led would I put in?


----------



## yellow (Oct 11, 2013)

in the moment:
get a body / mod the body to 18650 and to house a _P60 led insert_, one You choose what brightness, led, modes it has.

led of choice, at the moment:
brightness: XM-L2
runtime: XP-G2
tint: Your choice, I take 5.000 K neutral white

PS: I prefer the Xp-G for the runtime benefit.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 11, 2013)

Crazy... Do you think it would be worth the work?


----------



## yellow (Oct 11, 2013)

it is, thats the typical setup atm (in the led forums),
for me, such a light replaced 8X and 9N in 2004, when the cree XR-E was the led of choice. 
Imagine the difference to todays makes
(as Eric's link shows, having an incan Surefire actually _running_ here in Europe was not a cheap hobby ... so switching from them was not too hard)

try:
f.e. solarforce 18650 Body,
P60 insert from member Nailbender, or vinhngyen54, or an insert from Malkoff, or ..., or cheapos f.e. from solarforce themselves (lastest for starting)
protected 18650 Li-Ion cell(s)
18650 charger


or some custom work like fivemega's or oveready 18650 bodies, or ...


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 11, 2013)

Just do this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?371778-Another-Surefire-9AN-conversion and your 9AN will be a moderate powerhouse. Nothing to brag about other than making a dinosaur look modern, so if ultimate lumens is your goal my conversion is not it. But got me about the same output as a Malkoff M61. And for a light that's worth what these guy's are going for 300 lumens is enough for me.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm excited to bring this puppy back to life. Thank you for the knowledge.

When you say I need a body, would the 9an not work? Kinda confused there...


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 12, 2013)

-tristan- said:


> I'm excited to bring this puppy back to life. Thank you for the knowledge.
> 
> When you say I need a body, would the 9an not work? Kinda confused there...


Don't know where the reference to "body" is from but you do need a complete 9AN host. The link I provided shows the steps to make the host conversion. The 9AN head will need to be cut to fit the reflector I specified. Not too hard to do but you should have access to a lathe. I guess it could be done with a drill press and a Dremel if you are not able to access a lathe. It would just take a whole lot longer The key to making the conversion is removing enough material from the 9AN host head to fit the after market reflector. Than glue it in place with something like ArticAluminia Adhesive The rest is pretty much self explanatory and what LED and regulator you decide to use. Many choices to what you can drop in.


----------



## PhillyRube (Oct 12, 2013)

It's a shame about this light. It was the blast back in the late 90s when they were sold, and were rather pricey. I had 2 of them, sold one, and the one I have has a weak battery. I thought I had an extra battery around but can't locate it. I still have the original drop in charger for it, but it won't charge the battery: I have to pull the battery out and insert it. I also have 2 light assemblies, I think the bright bulb is out. Figured I might put them up for sale if someone is doing any modding, maybe put some kind of LED in it? 

Also have a complete 8N, with box, in the collection. May sell that one day, it just sits, gets charged up monthly.


----------



## yellow (Oct 13, 2013)

*STOP!!!!
Do not "mod" the 9N like "recommended"*
You do keep it in original state and all the "body modding" (I typed from) referred to a 6P model. 

By doing that "mod" You actually destroy the 9N and thats possibly an option for a very experienced user, who wants to do so, but not for a starter who is much better off with an:
1*18650 + P60 Led insert modded 6P


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 13, 2013)

yellow said:


> in the moment:
> get a body / mod the body to 18650 and to house a _P60 led insert_


_

yellow- I'm kinda confused here. In you quoted posted, how do mod the 9n to 18650? Or are you saying to buy a new flashlight housing?

My 9an is dead to me, but if I bring it back to life, that would be super cool, and i'ld give it a shot even if I ruin it forever in the process.

But if I buy a new body, we are not talking about modding the 9n, but rather building a ground up modded flashlight, right? Unless the body is just for the electrical?

idk, I'm confused. Sorry I'm new to this, but down to try. Again thank everybody here._


----------



## PCC (Oct 14, 2013)

I think that he's trying to tell you that modding a 9N or 9AN is an advanced project that most experienced DIYer would find difficult to pull off well. It's not like you can just buy ready-made parts from some shop and slap them onto your light. Your options are to either find someone to mod it for you or sell it and use the money towards a more easily modifiable host. That is, of course, if you are not a machinist (or a wannabe machinist like I am) already.


----------



## yellow (Oct 14, 2013)

completely correct, thank You PCC for helping.

yup, I meant to get a "complete new light", as the 6P is the standard for modding now.
The 9N simply can not be modded (when effort and "gain" are put into calculation)



a Solarforce 18650 body will set You back about 15,-- (good entry quality)
a cheap P60 insert about 20,--
protected 18650 cell also 20,-- a piece (best one)
Charger for 18650 also 20,--
... so together less than just the 9N lamp assembly - for a smaller, brighter light that runs longer ...

keep the 9N as shelf queen / memento


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 15, 2013)

yellow said:


> keep the 9N as shelf queen / memento



 Hell yeah, got it! Man you guys know your *stuff. Appreciate it.

How do you think this setup would compare to streamlight stringer led or hl?


----------



## PCC (Oct 15, 2013)

-tristan- said:


> How do you think this setup would compare to streamlight stringer led or hl?


That's an unanswerable question. The sky is the limit as far as what you can do to a Surefire 6P or Solarforce L2 so a modded one can be mild as far as output but the batteries last a very long time or you can have a crazy bright light for an hour or so. I like multimode lights so I can have both in the same light. Depends on how you build it.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool.... I just a stringer led to keep me going at the shop.

Will get the parts to start modding, will hit you guys up with any questions.

Anyone on this thread want my surefire for free for helping?

Regards,
Tristan


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 17, 2013)

-tristan- said:


> Cool.... I just a stringer led to keep me going at the shop. Will get the parts to start modding, will hit you guys up with any questions. Anyone on this thread want my surefire for free for helping? Regards, Tristan


 Interested. What help do you need for your new mod?


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 18, 2013)

Justin Case said:


> Interested. What help do you need for your new mod?



At this point, don't really need anymore advice then what has already been given above.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 18, 2013)

The surefire is kinda on its last legs. It still kinda turns on. Kinda flickers and not too bright. Has new bulb original bat and charger. Yours or whoever's for the taking, if could be some use to you. Send your address.

PS: Justin, why all your posts deleted above?


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 18, 2013)

-tristan- said:


> The surefire is kinda on its last legs. It still kinda turns on. Kinda flickers and not too bright. Has new bulb original bat and charger. Yours or whoever's for the taking, if could be some use to you. Send your address. PS: Justin, why all your posts deleted above?


 I'll send an address via PM. I'm interested in exploring this old light.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 18, 2013)

Justin Case said:


> I'll send an address via PM. I'm interested in exploring this old light.



cool...


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 18, 2013)

During your build, let me know if you may need some component or mod'ing materials.


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 18, 2013)

Justin Case said:


> During your build, let me know if you may need some component or mod'ing materials.



will do, thanks brotha!


----------



## -tristan- (Oct 22, 2013)

@ Justin, FYI-
"Justin Case has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space."


----------



## Justin Case (Oct 22, 2013)

Just cleared out some PM space.


----------

